# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Mission/Tltravail] [Rhne-Alpes] Architecte Expert .NET / C++ / C / SQL

## jcollombet

_Profil : architecte, chef de projet, concepteur, expert technique, developpeur senior, formateur...
Technologies : varies avec dominante Microsoft .Net et bases de donnes
Disponibilit : immdiate
Mobilit : totale sur missions courtes, Rhne-Alpes sur missions longues, tltravail possible
Curriculum Vitae : tlcharger au format Word ou Pdf_ 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Bonjour,

Je recherche une mission en tant que freelance en tltravail partiel ou en rgion Rhne-Alpes.

Je peux assurer les missions suivantes :

*Pilotage de projet*
*Assistance  matrise duvre et douvrage*
*Architecture et conception logicielles*
*Expertise technique, tudes et dveloppement*
*Formation technique et fonctionnelle*

N'hsitez pas  me contacter pour de plus amples informations.

Cordialement,


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Johann Collombet*
prstantia
_Conseil en informatique_
2, bd Marius Vivier Merle
69 003 LYON
Tl: 09 50 22 28 61
06 20 33 51 66

www.praestantia.net
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------

